# Turkish Pharmacy Steroids



## newguy (Apr 18, 2018)

anyone heard of Turkish Pharmacy?


----------



## stonetag (Apr 19, 2018)

Some damn fine juice came out of Turkey in the day, hard call now a days.


----------



## automatondan (Apr 19, 2018)

Havent heard of them, but if it is a dot com site, id stay away... Most are scams or LE.


----------



## Seeker (Apr 19, 2018)

stonetag said:


> Some damn fine juice came out of Turkey in the day, hard call now a days.


This is true. Juice? Man you are old.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 19, 2018)

I had a Turkey sandwich for lunch with cranberry Juice


----------



## stonetag (Apr 19, 2018)

Seeker said:


> This is true. Juice? Man you are old.



Ouch.............


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 19, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Havent heard of them, but if it is a dot com site, id stay away... Most are scams or LE.



yea and even if it isnt a scam or LE......I bet the gear is just shit


----------



## Yaya (Apr 19, 2018)

I have a friend who uses them and likes there service


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 19, 2018)

Yaya said:


> I have a friend who uses them and likes there service


X2 with a few clients.


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 5, 2018)

Yaya said:


> I have a friend who uses them and likes there service


Im about to put in an order from them for body research cyp amps, kind alike the idea of amps, makes it look like some effort was put into making them


----------



## Caballero (Jun 5, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> kind alike the idea of amps, makes it look like some effort was put into making them


Yes because no one would ever ever fake amps to fool a sucka !   

edit- Also this vendor was discovered to be selling fake Bayer Rimobolan amps fyi.


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 6, 2018)

Caballero said:


> Yes because no one would ever ever fake amps to fool a sucka !
> 
> edit- Also this vendor was discovered to be selling fake Bayer Rimobolan amps fyi.


ooof well maybe the vendor got duped? i mean shit happens


----------



## Jin (Jun 6, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> Im about to put in an order from them for body research cyp amps, kind alike the idea of amps, makes it look like some effort was put into making them



I agree with you and went with amps when I ordered from a previously unknown source. Not a bad thought IMO. 



Caballero said:


> Yes because no one would ever ever fake amps to fool a sucka !
> 
> edit- Also this vendor was discovered to be selling fake Bayer Rimobolan amps fyi.


 
Anything can be faked. 

You or I can put oil in a vile, cap it and sell it as AAS. 

Can you produce amps? It's an additional hurdle  any scammer would have to overcome and most are looking to make a quick buck.


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 6, 2018)

Jin said:


> I agree with you and went with amps when I ordered from a previously unknown source. Not a bad thought IMO.
> 
> 
> Anything can be faked.
> ...






 turn off the audio its cancer


----------



## Caballero (Jun 6, 2018)

Well thank you for stating the obvious Jin that anything can be "faked" . As for can I produce amps?  Wtf does that matter ? lol I simply stated the fact this vendor had been selling fake amps.


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 6, 2018)

Caballero said:


> Well thank you for stating the obvious Jin that anything can be "faked" . As for can I produce amps?  Wtf does that matter ? lol I simply stated the fact this vendor had been selling fake amps.


what i was suggesting is why the **** would someone make fake AMPS to sell bunk test? its just not financially viable, these machines cost thousands of dollars to have and alot of money and people to operate and if there are people doing it, they are a bit less common than people faking vials of test


----------



## Caballero (Jun 6, 2018)

Oblivious  you need to do some homework man. Where do you think these amps come from? From countries that are well known to be corrupt and millions can be made. That's why someone would go and make fake amps.


----------



## Jin (Jun 6, 2018)

Caballero said:


> Oblivious  you need to do some homework man. Where do you think these amps come from? From countries that are well known to be corrupt and millions can be made. That's why someone would go and make fake amps.



Post a reference of said "homework" or STFU.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 6, 2018)

There was a time before the tsunami of UG labs poured in that counterfeits and fakes were everywhere. Pharm grade vials, amps and even some ug shit was copied like with IP producing denkall, qv and British dragon. Sometimes these "copies" had real shit inside but the issue was they weren't being produced by the actual lab it claimed to be.

I have dozens of amps currently I haven't touched yet, all forms of sus. I know they are good but these days nobody can be certain.


----------



## Caballero (Jun 6, 2018)

Guess someone is too lazy to do "homework" lol :32 (17):


----------



## Jin (Jun 6, 2018)

Caballero said:


> Guess someone is too lazy to do "homework" lol :32 (17):



Don't be cute. It doesn't suit you. 

You make the claim. You provide the proof. That's how it works. 

 Now. You may STFU.


----------



## Caballero (Jun 6, 2018)

It's common knowledge that many fake amps were and are still being produced. Well I guess you were in the dark so my apologies Jin now go learn something!


----------



## Jin (Jun 6, 2018)

Caballero said:


> It's common knowledge that many fake amps were and are still being produced. Well I guess you were in the dark so my apologies Jin now go learn something!



Thank you for blessing me with your hearsay and "common knowlegde".  Coming from such a Very common mind.

My argument was never that amps weren't faked. Simply that they are less commonly faked than viles. 

Thanks for your attitude non the less.


----------



## Caballero (Jun 6, 2018)

Bye felica...


----------



## Spongy (Jun 6, 2018)

Caballero said:


> Bye felica...



Bye Felicia*


----------



## Seeker (Jun 6, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Bye Felicia*



Who's Felicia? Is she cute?


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 6, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Bye Felicia*


lol...............


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 6, 2018)

I'm still banned? lol


----------



## Chillinlow (Jul 7, 2018)

Jin said:


> Thank you for blessing me with your hearsay and "common knowlegde".  Coming from such a Very common mind.
> 
> My argument was never that amps weren't faked. Simply that they are less commonly faked than viles.
> 
> Thanks for your attitude non the less.



Not really amps are faked just as common as viles all the time. So are pills. Half the gear coming around is faked. The worst is PCT stuff IMO that’s just brutal to someone trying to re amp their system.


----------



## Jin (Jul 8, 2018)

Chillinlow said:


> Not really amps are faked just as common as viles all the time. So are pills. Half the gear coming around is faked. The worst is PCT stuff IMO that’s just brutal to someone trying to re amp their system.



Pass me the bat. My turn to beat a dead horse.....


----------



## flyingsquirrel (Jul 9, 2018)

Jin, thanks for your insights and humorous rebuttals. You never fail to make me grin.
 Stay safe and dry.


----------



## Webiseb (Nov 5, 2018)

So the consensus seems to be that Turkish Pharmacy is not legit. 
Has anyone use PGAnabolics? Out of Canada.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Nov 5, 2018)

The opposite, they have rave reviews on a few other forums.  They dont just offer gear, they offer all types of meds.



Webiseb said:


> So the consensus seems to be that Turkish Pharmacy is not legit.
> Has anyone use PGAnabolics? Out of Canada.


----------



## RISE (Nov 7, 2018)

Never seen amps before.  Are these for rectal administration?


----------

